# Charlotte, NC



## iflynething (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone here? I'm acutally 45 min south of Rock Hill and about an hour from Charlotte. I need to get back up there.

Anyone local that shoots alot downtown? I have yet to see another photographer downtown shooting when I'm down there

~Michael~


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey I'm probably close to you.  I use to live in Charlotte but I live in Columbia now.  I still have a lot of family and friends in Charlotte so I visit pretty often.


----------



## iflynething (Feb 18, 2010)

Finally, someone!

I actually moved to Sharon (45 min south of rock hill) and love the Columbia Zoo. I also love long walks on the beach, deep and thought-provoking conversations. 

I am planning on heading to the zoo once it gets warmer for a day of shooting. Maybe we can meet up and shoot!

~Michael~


----------



## kundalini (Feb 18, 2010)

Charlotte's about a 4 hour drive from Raleigh and I'm on the east side of Raleigh.  I haven't been to Charlotte in ~20 years.  I usually go to the Asheville area if I'm heading west.  If I get antsy one weekend, I'll give you a shout.


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 19, 2010)

Cool, when I was living in Charlotte, I use to drive right through Sharon on highway 49 to get to work in Union.  But I am definitely down to go shoot some stuff...only problem is, I go to school and I work Monday through Saturday and sometimes on Sundays, I am in Charlotte.
I do like long walks on the beach. hahaha


----------



## MissKH (Feb 23, 2010)

Charlotte area here for me as well... just moved last June


----------



## iflynething (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, didn't realize there were so many near Charlotte

~Michael~


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 24, 2010)

Charlotte is a great place!  Wouldn't mind meeting up there sometime.
MissKH, where did you move from?


----------



## iflynething (Feb 24, 2010)

I live in Rock Hill now, but Charlotte is only an hour drive. I need to get up there more often

~Michael~


----------



## MissKH (Feb 24, 2010)

SilverAWD said:


> Charlotte is a great place!  Wouldn't mind meeting up there sometime.
> MissKH, where did you move from?



Moved from Greenwood-about an hour and a half from where you are now


----------



## Foxman (Feb 24, 2010)

I am about 1:20 or so from Charlotte in High Point. Would love to get some good shots of downtown sometime.


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 24, 2010)

Cool, we should set up a  get together sometime when everybody is free.  It would be nice to learn from you guys since I am a noob at this.


----------



## MissKH (Feb 24, 2010)

SilverAWD said:


> Cool, we should set up a  get together sometime when everybody is free.  It would be nice to learn from you guys since I am a noob at this.



complete newbie as well so cant imagine i have much to show for but my brain is like a sponge...could be fun


----------



## iflynething (Feb 25, 2010)

Foxman said:


> I am about 1:20 or so from Charlotte in High Point. Would love to get some good shots of downtown sometime.



That's not that bad if we were to make a couple hours out of a downtown trip or even Columbia to the RiverBanks Zoo. 



SilverAWD said:


> Cool, we should set up a  get together sometime when everybody is free.  It would be nice to learn from you guys since I am a noob at this.



That's the only thing is getting something together. The more people, the higher the difficulty of getting it all together! We could all learn something new. Maybe a new technique or something. 



MissKH said:


> SilverAWD said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, we should set up a  get together sometime when everybody is free.  It would be nice to learn from you guys since I am a noob at this.
> ...



Being a sponge is great!

~Michael~


----------

